# New Member, How rare is a Manual V6?



## dubkpfeyellow (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys, new here, after a TT for me and the misses

Drove a 3.2 V6 yesterday at a local garage, it's a 6 Speed Manual, I loved it, just wondered how rare they are, cos I really want one, and this one's probably gonna be gone by the time I can sort the money out (always the way)

It's a 54 plate with 53k on it and it's immaculate in every way, just wondering as I think i've settled on a 3.2 (although I am yet to drive a 225) and I really don't want DSG

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome there are a few about but not a lot why not put a deposit down on it :?: Once you get one dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I've driven both the manual and the DSG - and I would suggest you do the same (if you havent already), as I think it may change your mind. The DSG offers the best of both worlds and is awesome in S mode 8) :evil: 

Saj


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the Forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

worth trying the DSG but get someone who knows how to use it to show you its potential.

steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dubkpfeyellow (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys

I may, on your advice, drive a DSG, just out of interest, i'm really struggling to get my head round it ultimatly being an auto

But it certainly would open up my options, they are more plentiful and seem almost as cheap in some cases as a similar age/mileage 225, plus I can't stop thinking about that noise! stunning!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You still get all the noise you want with a V6 DSG esp if you do the WAK box and Flapper mod. The DSG is not an Auto....
The DSG is a DSG which has the facilities of Auto-Auto with use of paddles which return to auto mode after 30 sec of none use-Tiptronic with use of gear up and down shifts and or paddles on steering wheel-Sport mode which keeps the gear box in a high gear to run from 4000rpm for instant push. All the functions above will not allow the engine to red line and will change to the apprpriate gear to maintain engine integrity.
If you are near Liverpool i could give you a run out but at the end of the day it is better that you are happy with your purchase, i would just ask that you try the full range of options available.....

Steve. Happy V6er


----------



## dubkpfeyellow (Sep 16, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> You still get all the noise you want with a V6 DSG esp if you do the WAK box and Flapper mod. The DSG is not an Auto....
> The DSG is a DSG which has the facilities of Auto-Auto with use of paddles which return to auto mode after 30 sec of none use-Tiptronic with use of gear up and down shifts and or paddles on steering wheel-Sport mode which keeps the gear box in a high gear to run from 4000rpm for instant push. All the functions above will not allow the engine to red line and will change to the apprpriate gear to maintain engine integrity.
> If you are near Liverpool i could give you a run out but at the end of the day it is better that you are happy with your purchase, i would just ask that you try the full range of options available.....
> 
> Steve. Happy V6er


Thanks for the offer, but I couldn't be further from Liverpool, very kind of you tho

Thats my quandry, the sound with a dsg, or the manual with the 225, option 3 is i may stumble on another manual v6, or the one I tried might still be there when I've shifted the misses' current car! Which would be ideal


----------

